

Newsledge.com for a Macbook Air - csbartus

Hello Hackers,<p>My only tool of work, the Dell I've loved like my dog had broken yesterday.<p>The most immediate asset I can sell to purchase a new laptop is newsledge.com<p>If you are interested I'm trading it for a Macbook Air 13" (http://store.apcom.ro/macbookair13inchintelcorei5128gb-p-1107.html) which costs 1.79191 USD in Romania.<p>Newsledge is a project I'm thinking on since the last couple of years. If you want to make it a startup I can help you with both developing further the idea (http://metaman.tumblr.com/tagged/newsledge) and designing the interface. I'm also an average coder (Ruby) so working together would be easy.<p>Thanks a lot!<p>Csongor
(cs@smuff.ro)
======
creativeone
Can you tell us more about newsledge? Or are you just referring to it as a
domain that you are selling?

~~~
csbartus
Newsledge.com is a domain for sale and/or an idea for a startup.

To put it with Ray Kurzweil's words: "Your memory will be constantly,
instantaneously aided by the information available on the Internet. The two
will begin to become indistinguishable."

Newsledge can be a tool visualizing what's in your head.

You're probably consuming endless information (news) day by day; newsledge
would be a summary of what knowledge you have acquired.

Or:

Newsledge is a multi-faceted tool because it knows everything about you.

You can name it Your Personal Search Engine, Your Mind Rate Monitor, Your Own
Flow Engine, or Your Quantified Meta Self.

It makes you a Metaman, it makes your digital ego and echo visible,
visualisable, analysable and understandable.

Without Newsledge you are a simple consumer with no feedback and knowledge
distilled by your — more and more obvious — digital existence.

It is your power, reputation, attention in one place. So guard it with your
life.

Read more about the idea here: <http://metaman.tumblr.com/tagged/newsledge>

